# New setup



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

I've made this setup (60x45x60) for a group of 4 or 5 green anoles, I have crestie in there at the moment just so he has a little more room for now. Just wondering if there are any problems with it? Are there any other group of lizards or frogs that would be happy in here other than my planned green anoles?


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Dont think there would be a problem with the group of anoles, but that does look like the exo terra 45*45*60 in the pic?

Great setup though looks great:no1:


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

nope, 60x45x60... my crestie is in a 45x45x60...


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

would a couple or a trio of mad giant day geckos be happy in this setup? Which make better display animals? Green anoles or Mad giant day geckos?


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

I would say a pair of mads would be fine in there but mabye not a trio as they get quite big and are very active. Think that is the wrong sort of setup for mads though they need bamboo really and horizontal perches, for the best display animal i would go anoles, when you have a male showing off to a group of females its so funny to watch


----------



## samsnake (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow that looks brilliant  I want to something like this for my frogs. Love the the branch that you have used


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

herper147 said:


> I would say a pair of mads would be fine in there but mabye not a trio as they get quite big and are very active. Think that is the wrong sort of setup for mads though they need bamboo really and horizontal perches, for the best display animal i would go anoles, when you have a male showing off to a group of females its so funny to watch


Yeah, I knew they prefered bamboo, it was just a thought :2thumb: I'll stick with my plans, a group of 4 or 5 anoles 



> samsnake Wow that looks brilliant I want to something like this for my frogs. Love the the branch that you have used


 Thanks! What kind of frogs? Can you suggest any group frogs that ould make good display animals in this style viv??


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Mads would look good in there without a doubt, mine tend to prefer vertical surfaces to horizontal perches anyways but knowing my herps thats probs not an indicator of normal mafs!! Lol but i don't think you can beat mads for display vivs, so bright and colourful and energetic  as said though, probably a bit small for a trio

Dave


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

my_shed said:


> Mads would look good in there without a doubt, mine tend to prefer vertical surfaces to horizontal perches anyways but knowing my herps thats probs not an indicator of normal mafs!! Lol but i don't think you can beat mads for display vivs, so bright and colourful and energetic  as said though, probably a bit small for a trio
> 
> Dave


Yeah, maybe not a trio  but you think a pair would be happy in there? Hmmmm can't decide, 1.4 green anoles, or 1.1. Mads?


----------



## samsnake (Mar 10, 2009)

I am no expert on frogs more of a snake kinda girl but. The viv is the perfect size for Whites Tree Frogs. I am hoping to do a planted Exo for mine when I get them


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

samsnake said:


> I am no expert on frogs more of a snake kinda girl but. The viv is the perfect size for Whites Tree Frogs. I am hoping to do a planted Exo for mine when I get them


My mate has a WTF, I prefer red eyed tree frogs, do they make good dislay frogs? Or arebthey nocturnal?


----------

